# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  theory q's..

## kfarnan

How do you explain a zero sum game v. non zero sum?  What kind of economy is western economy based on.?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> What kind of economy is western economy based on.?


Keynesian.

----------

